# Creature Double Feature



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Any you guys local to Boston see this?

http://wb56.trb.com/community/news/wlvi-creaturefeature-story,0,5197472.htmlstory

I missed it. I just wrote Ch 56 to ask them to put it back into their line up.

I think it was sponsored by Bock Automotive.

I'm going to write them as well.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I missed it too! My mother-in-law told me about it on Sunday. Why didn't she call me on Saturday when it was on!?!

I'll write them too. I loved that show and judging by the ad, it looks just as cool as I (vaguely) remember it!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Zombie-F said:


> I missed it too! My mother-in-law told me about it on Sunday. Why didn't she call me on Saturday when it was on!?!
> 
> I'll write them too. I loved that show and judging by the ad, it looks just as cool as I (vaguely) remember it!


Fittingly, I found out about it when I was at the Drive-In with some friends.


----------

